# Tufts Parking enforcement Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Parking Enforcement Officer - Public Safety
Institution:
*Tufts University*

Location:
Medford, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/30/2018

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Description*

*This is a part time position working 25 hours per week.*

The department exists to support the goals of the university - teaching, research and patient care - by fostering a safe and secure environment in which members of the Tufts community can learn, work and live. Whereas safety and security is a responsibility shared by the whole community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and our unique expertise to partnerships designed to prevent loss, reduce harm, and solve problems.

The incumbent will enforce the parking rules and regulations of Tufts University on the Medford/Somerville campus by issuing parking citations to vehicles parked in violation of said rules and regulations; coordinating tow services according to departmental policy; and the reporting of damaged, missing or incorrect/ineffective pedestrian/traffic safety or parking signs to his/her immediate supervisor. The incumbent is expected to work with the public in a courteous and professional manner when enforcing parking regulations, giving advice or directions, providing traffic information, etc. The incumbent may occasionally be required to work in the Administrative Services office or perform other duties as directed.

*Qualifications*
*Basic Requirements:*

High School Diploma or Equivalent, valid MA driver license, a driving record with no significant, patterned criminal or civil infractions.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Experience in delivering excellent customer service.
*Special Work Schedule Requirements:*
Monday - Friday, 10:30am - 3:30pm. Employee will spend the vast majority of most shifts walking, biking and/or driving in order to accomplish job tasks. Interactions with the public regarding parking related issues are common.

_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*_

_Equal Opportunity Employer - minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._

*Primary Location*: United States-Massachusetts-Medford/Somerville

*Job*: Public Safety

*Organization*: Public Safety

*Employee Status*: Regular

*Schedule*: Part-time
*Application Information*
Contact:
Tufts University

Online App. Form:
http://tufts.taleo.net/careersection/ext/jobdetail.ftl?job=18001841&tz=GMT-05:00


----------

